

Thoughts on Cody  – should complex movements be taught through an app? - dmstevens

Curious to see peoples thoughts on Cody. As an olympic lifter the idea of a video offering that teaches me the physical cues to learn complex movements sounds like a recipe for an injury. 
Can videos from world renowned trainers truly replace real-time feedback?<p>Should we try and hybridize &#x2F; bridge the gap between in person training and supplementary videos?
======
dmstevens
ICYMI - [https://www.codyapp.com/](https://www.codyapp.com/)

